# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Si te jeni sa me te shendetshem.

## Estella

Trup i shendetshem? Cili eshte kuptimi i kesaj fraze? Idete qe te vijne ne mend jane me teper individuale sesa standarte. Une gjithmone çuditem kur degjoj njerezit te thone: Eshte pak i shendetshem! Kjo perkthehet mbi peshe dhe i shendoshe. Megjithate per shume te tjere, kur permend fjalen i shendetshem ne mendje u vijne imazhe te Herkulit apo Van Damme apo me mire Arnold Schwarzenegger. Pra trupi i shendetshem per shume njerez mund te prezantohet nga nje forme e mire fizike, apo sic thuhet ne gjuhen mjeksore shendet kardiovaskular. Une kam punuar si trajner per tre vjet tashme, ne te njejten palester, megjithate c'do dite shoh njerez qe i kam pare qe diten e pare e deri tani, te cilet duken njesoj si tre vjet te shkuara. Perse keto individe nuk kane ndryshuar aspak per kaq kohe? U mungojne njohurite ne kete fushe? Apo, nuk po sterviten me intensitetin e duhur? Cilido te jete rasti, une nuk dua qe shumica juaj te perbeje numrat statistike te kesaj popullsie te vogel. 


Çfare vijon jane 10 hapa te thjeshte per te ndihmuar tranformonin e trupit te vjeter, ne nje te ri me te shendetshem. 

Hapi 1. 
Uje. Pini sa te kini mundesi gjate dites. Rekomandimi ditor per uje eshte 8-10 gota ne dite. Une pi gati dy here me teper. Uji eshte shume i rendesishem sepse ndihmon tretjen e ushqimit, shpejton metabolizmin e trupit, e shplan organizmin gjate dites dhe ne te njejten kohe eshte shume i rendesishem per funksionimin e kyçeve te trupit, si gjunjet dhe brylat. Nje e mire tjeter e ujit eshte qe te ben te ndjehesh i ngopur, pa ngrene shume kalori. Gjithashtu organizmi funksionon ne menyre optimale kur nuk eshte i dehidratuar. Per ç'do 2% dehidratim, muskujt humbin 14 % fuqi. 

Hapi 2. 
Konsumoni ushqim me cilesi. Trupi eshte si makine, dhe si ç'do makine ka nevoje per karburant per te funksionuar mire, bile karburant me cilesi. Mbani mend, makinen mund ta nderroni sa here qe te doni por trupin e keni deri sa te vdisni, keshtu qe trajtojeni mire. Zakonisht, 5-6 porcione te vogla ushqimi eshte me mire sesa tre porcione: mengjes, dreke dhe darke qe ne jemi mesuar te hame. Porcionet me te vogla treten me shpejt ne sistemin e tretjes dhe japin me shume energji trupit. Une zakonisht ha 4 porcione ne dite dhe 2 te tjera ne forme proteine pluhur apo ne forme proteine çokollate. Per ato qe nuk kane mundesi per proteine pluhur, qumeshti pluhur, eshte pothuajse njesoj sepse ka shume amino acide te rendesishme per trupin dhe shendetin. Zgjedhja ime eshte personale , sepse me kursen kohen e te gatuarit 6 here ne dite. Kini kujdes, keto porcione duhet te permbajne me teper proteine dhe me pak karbohidrate. Zakonisht 2 gram proteine per cdo kilogram peshe trupi eshte mese e mjaftueshme. Me pak fjale, nje porcion ushqimi duhet te kete nje njesi proteine dhe nje njesi karbohidratesh. Nje menyre tjeter per te peshuar eshte me masen e dores. Kjo eshte me e thjeshte dhe e arsyeshme. Per shembull: masa e dores grusht eshte nje njesi karbohidrate, ajo eshte zakonisht nje patate apo nje portokall (ngaqe kemi shume ketu ne Florida), ndersa masa e nje proteine eshte sa dora a hapur pa matur gishtat. Kjo eshte zakonisht masa e nje berxolle. 

Hapi 3. 
Ky hap eshte pak i cuditshem per shume njerez megjithate eshte shume efikas. Pas drekes dhe darkes, hani nje luge vaj ulliri. Vaji i ullirit quhet ndryshe yndyre e mire (poly unsaturated), dhe ndihmon ne heqjen e dhjamit nga trupi. Pervec kesaj vaji i ullirit i jep trupit energjine e duhur per te kursyer djegjen e proteinave per energji. Ky eshte diskutim i gjate, po te doni informacion te metejshme me nisni nje email dhe do mundohem t'ju paraqes me shume fakte dhe botime shkencore. 

Hapi 4. 
Suplemente ushqimore. Une siç e thashe perdor proteina pluhur apo cfare quhet meal replacment (zevendesues ushqimi). Nuk ka nevoje te perdoresh te tilla suplemente, por vetem nese nuk keni kohe per te gatuar apo jeni i lodhur duke pertypur 6 here ne dite. Perdorini me kursim. 

Hapi 5. 
Suplemente vitaminash dhe mineralesh. Nje tablete Multivitamine/Multimineral zakonisht mjafton per t'ju dhene sasine e caktuar te vitaminave, une shume shpesh marr dhe dy. Ato zakonisht jane te parrezikshme per trupin. Po te me pyesesh mua, une them qe gjithkush duhet te marri vitamina ç'do dite.

Hapi 6.
Beheni zakon stervitjen. Te pakten tre here ne jave, sapo zgjohem ne mengjes iki ne palester dhe vrapoj ose bej biciklete per 45 minuta, pastaj pas pune rreth ores gjashte apo shtate bej stervitje me pesha per rreth 45 minuta. Eshte vertetuar qe dicka duhet te perseritet 21 here para se te behet zakon. Pra, te pakten 21 here shtyjeni veten per te shkuar ne palester. Me besoni, do ta ndjeni ndryshimin menjehere! 

Hapi 7. 
Stervitje Kardiovaskulare. Ketu e kam fjalen per vrap, not, biciklete, patina, Stairmaster, Crosstrainer etj. Ç'do aktivitet qe e ngre nivelin e rrahjeve te zemres ne zonen e stervitjes per nje kohe te caktuar, forcon zemren. Rreth 20-45 minuta, tre deri ne kater here ne jave eshte e mjaftueshme per te humbur peshen ne menyre graduale dhe te shendetshme. Pulsi duhet te jete dicka si 120-150 rrahje per minut, megjithate ka nje formule te caktuar per kete qe une do e shkruaj ne nje artikull se shpejti. 

Hapi 8. 
Stervitje force. Ketu e kam fjalen per stervitjen me pesha. Si per meshkuj dhe per femra stervitja me pesha nuk ka zevendesim. Eshte menyre me e mire, per te shtuar mase muskulore, qe ndihmon ne djegjen me te shpejte te kalorive dhe ndihmon ne zbukurimin e formave te trupit. Tre deri ne kater here ne jave, 30 minuta deri ne nje ore eshte e mjaftueshme per te arritur kete synim. 

Hapi 9. 
Shplodhuni. Nuk mund ta theksoj ne menyre te mjaftueshme. Trupi ka nevoje per çlodhje. kur beni stervitje organizmi futet ne nje faze stresi fizik dhe vetem shplodhja e ndihmon per tu rekuperuar. Duhen te pakten shtate deri ne tete ore gjume, dhe gjysem ore gjume pasdite eshte mjaftueshem per te çlodhur organizmin, megjithse ka shume faktore qe e ndikojne gjumin, si psh: cilesia e gjumit, volumi i stresit mbi trupin, dhe ndryshime gjenetike.Shume njerez çlodhen me 5 apo 6 ore gjume, shume te tjere kane nevoje 8 apo 9. Shikoni me kujdes dhe studioni trupin tuaj. Nuk ka tregues me te sakte sesa vete trupi.

Hapi 10. 
Stervituni me nje shok. Kjo mund te jete keshilla me e rendesishme qe do ju jap ne kete artikull. Ne si njerez ndjehemi gjithmone me rehatshem kur kemi dike me vete. Ndaloni dhe mendoni per nje minute! Kur niseni per te blere dicka ne dyqan, gjithmone merrni nje shok me vete apo jo, per te ndihmuar dhe per te kaluar ate fazen e parehatshme te zgjedhjes se rrobave. Nje arsye, per te pasur gjithmone nje shok, eshte se sa here qe ndjeheni te lodhur apo to stresuar, dhe s'e keni mendjen per stervitje e dini se shoku juaj po ju pret ne palester apo ne park per tu stervitur. Nje shok gjithashtu eshte i rendesishem per t'ju shtyre sa me teper per te vrapuar ate kilometrin e fundit apo per te ngritur ato dy pereseritjet e fundit te peshave. Ashtu si ne jete, ç'do njeri ka nevoje per nje partner per te perballuar dhimbjet e jetes. Ashtu dhe ç'do njeri ka nevoje per nje partner per te perballuar dhimbjet e muskujve. 

Ja ku erdhi dhe fundi i ketij artikulli. Keto koncepte me ndihmojne mua dhe klientet e mi çdo dite, keshtu qe provojeni dhe ju. Per mendimin tim nuk keni asgje per te humbur, perveç ndoshta pak dhjam rreth stomakut. Ja dhe keshilla e fundit. Une e fillova aventuren e stervitjes pa ndihmen e dikujt, por ju me kete informacion, qe po ju paraqes mund ta hidhni hapin e pare me me teper lehtesi. Me beni nje nder, printojeni kete artikull dhe jepjani nje njeriu qe nuk i ka keto mundesi per te marre kete informacion. Mbi te gjitha ndarja e informacionit me shoket mund t'ju bej me te shendetshem.

Po patet ndonje pyetje, apo thjesht nje koment, me shkruani nje email. Do te jete  kenaqesia ime t'ju ndihmoj dhe me teper. 


Pergatitur nga "Hijetqembetenpas"

----------


## vagabondi1

Estela kam shum koh qe merem me stervitj force dhe ne trupin tim shof shum pak ndryshime.Ajo me kryesorja eshte djeta ushqimo, ta vazhdosh gradalisht stervitjen dhe mos ta nderpresesh.Un kam ber te kunderten se koha sme ka premtuar

Tani sa e printova te terin dhe qe neser do filloj ta vazhdoj dhe tja shperndaj te ter shqiptarve qe njof  :ngerdheshje: 
Ja kalofsh mir

----------


## Mina

Te jesh i shendoshe nuk do te thote te jesh i shendetshem. I shendetshem eshte nje konstrukt i rregullt, pa shenja dobesie dhe me metabolizem te mire. I shendetshem ndihet ai njeri qe mban rregull ne jeten e tij. 
Jam dakord me te gjitha pikat e postimit te pare dhe kam theksuar qe uji eshte element teper i rendesishem. Oksigjeni qe ai permban, redukton celulitin. Prania e nje sasie te madhe uji ne organizem hollon membranen e qelizave dhe ben me te lehte shkembimin e lendeve. Kosnumi i ujit duhet bere edukate.
Edhe aktiviteti fizik luan rol te rendesishem.
Eshte mire qe perpara nje aktiviteti fizik intensiv te merret pak mjalte dhe vitamine B komplex. Keto furnizojne muskujt me karburant.

----------


## Hijaqembetetpas

Pershendetje te gjitheve
Faleminderit Estella qe e vure kete artikull ketu. Artikulli ne fjale vlen thjesht si nje themel per te vleresuar zakonet e juaja ditore dhe per t'ju ndihmuar ti ndryshoni per tu bere me te shendetshem. 
Une kam filluar ti sqaroj ne detaje pak a shume te gjitha pikat e mesiperme. Nje artikull i gjate per kardio apo aerobine gjendet tek websiti im:
Ate mund ta gjeni tek profili im.

----------


## BOKE

Nuk e di nese e dini, por ajo puna e perdorimit te 8 - 10 gota uji ne dite doli nje bllof. 
Sipas studimeve te fundit, njeriu duhet te pije uje aq sa t'i pihet dhe jo me shume. Perdorimi i ujit me shumice, rrekomandohej sipas disa studimeve qe ishin bere disa vite me pare, por me mbrapa doli qe keto studime ishin financuar disa nga kompanite me te medha te ujit (ato qe futin ujin ne shishe, bottled water). 

Studimet me te fundit tregojne, se nuk ka nevoje te pihet uje me teprice, vetem aq sa te pihet. Trupi mban aq uje sa i duhet dhe pjesen tjeter e nxjerr jashte. Por nga kjo vjen rreziku i asfiksimit te qelizave.

----------


## Mina

Edhe une po te them qe nga studimet e fundit, uji rezulton element i rendesishem ne tretjen e dhjamrave. Dhe kjo eshte e provuar. Ne kartelat e dobesimit te klienteve te estetikes, rezultatin me te mire e kane ato kliente qe konsumojne shume uje.

----------


## Estella

Stervitja Kardiovaskulare - Kardio
Nga Lorent Duka ( Hijetqe mbeten pas)


 Stervitja Aerobike (Kardio apo Aerobia)

Stervitja kardiovaskulare sipas shume studimeve, eshte menyra me e mire per te humbur dhjam dhe peshe trupore dhe per te permiresuar shendetin e sistemit kardiovaskular dhe ate te frymemarrjes. Perkufizimi I kardios eshte si vijon:

Stervitja Kardivaskulare eshte ai aktivitet qe shkakton rritjen e transportit dhe thithjen e oksigjenit nga muskujt skeletor. 

Ky aktivitet kur kryet rregullisht  per nje interval kohe te caktuar permireson nivelin e shendetit kardiovaskular dhe gjithashtu shume efekte mireberse per shendetin ne teresi. Kujdes duhet treguar per personat qe jane ne rrezik shendetsor. Ky lloj aktiviteti mund ti demtojne dhe me teper. 




Qellimi I ketij artikulli eshte te sqaroje keto tema:

Kontrolli mjeksor. 
Zonat e rrahjeve te zemres 
Percaktimi I synimeve tuaja shendetsore. 
Fazat e stervitjes (nxemja, stervitja, ftohja) 
Sekretet per te rritur perfitimet ne nje kohe me te shkurter.

----------


## Estella

Kontrolli Mjeksor. 
Stervitja kardiovaskulare nuk eshte per te gjithe. Shume njerez me kondita te ndryshme shendetsore si semundje te mushkerive apo te zemres mund te shkaktojne me shume dem sesa perfitim nga stervitja. Per kete arsye rekomandohet, kushdo qe ka deshire te stervitet te kontaktoje nje doktor per nje vizite te thjeshte per te percaktuar nese stervitja do ishte e demshme per shendetit e tyre.

----------


## Estella

Zonat e rrahjeve te zemres. 
Ne menyre qe stervitja te behet sa me efikase duhet qe zemra te jete ne zonen optimale te rrahjeve per nje interval koe te caktuar. 

Ky paragraph do sqaroje ne detaje se cfare do te thote kjo. 

Ne rradhe te pare le te sqarojme sesi mund te masesh rrahjet e zemres ndermjet pulsit. 

Gjej pulsing e dores apo tek qafa. 
Nese e ndjen pulsin menjehere sapo e prek damarin, fillo numerimin me 0, psh: 0,1,2,3 etj. Nese e gjen damarin dhe pret pak per te ndjere pulsing fillo numerimin tek 1 psh: 1,2,3, etj 
Numero pulsing per dhjete sekonda. 
Shumezo numrin e rrahjeve te pulsit per dhjete sekonda me 6 per te gjetur numrin e rrahjeve te zemres ne 1 minut. 
Nje menyre me e thjeshte per te percaktuar rrahjet e zemres per nje minute eshte perdorimi I nje monitori zemre. Keto monitore jane bere shume te njohura ne Shtetet e Bashkuara dhe mund te blehen per rreth 30-40 dollare. Nje firme shume e njohur eshte Polar. Me teper informacione mund te gjeni tek website I tyre: www.polar-usa.com

      Monitori eshte dicka moderne por nuk eshte gjithmone I nevojshem. Nese beni stervitje ne palester shumica e pajisjeve atje si treadmill, crosstrainer jane te pajisura me monitoret e tyre ku ju mund te masni rrahjet e zemres pa problem. 

Ne qofte se nuk keni mundesi per menyrat e mesiperme, menyra me e vjeter, matja e pulsit me ore dore, eshte gjithmone e thjeshte dhe e sakte. 



Menyra me e mire per te caktur zonen optimale rrahjeve te zemres eshte formula e Karvonen. 

Kjo formule percakton nivelin e rrahjeve maksimale te zemres per minut duke marre parasysh moshen tuaj. 



Formula eshte si me poshte:

220  Moshen = Nivelin maksimal te rrahjeve te zemres

 Per shembull mosha ime eshte 23:

220  23 =  197 rrahje per minut ( mund ta rrumbullakosim 200) 

Pra 200 rrahje per minut eshte niveli maksimal I zemres time gjate aktivitetit. Ky nivel maksimal nuk duhet kaluar asnjehere. 



Duke u bazuar mbi studimet e ndryshme shkencore ka disa zona ku perfitimet jane te ndryshme. Keto zona jane si vijojne me poshte:

Zona 1. Intensitet I ulet  50  50 % e nivelit maksimal ( Psh per mua eshte: 50  60 %   e 200 pra 100-120 rrahje per minut ) 

Kjo zone sjell disa te mira kardiovaskulare si dhe pak djegje dhjami. Eshte shume e mire per fillestaret dhe per njerezit me kondita shendetsore.

Zona 2. Zona per kontrollin e peshes se trupit. 60  70% e nivelit maksimal (Psh per mua eshte 60-70% e 200 pra 120-140 rrahje per minut)

65% e kalorive qe shpenzohen ne kete zone vjen nga djegja e yndyres se trupit (dhjami). Pjese e siperme e kesaj zone (70%)  krijon dhe te mira te metejshme kardiovaskulare. Bashke me zonen 1 kjo zone eshte nje themel shume I mire per te filluar stervitjen. 

Zona 3. Zona Aerobike  70-80% e nivelit maksimal ( psh per mua eshte 70-80% e 200 pra 140-160)

Eshte pak me e veshtire sesa dy zonat e siperme, megjithate jo shume e lodhshme. Kjo zone permireson frymemarrjen dhe qarkullimin e gjakut. Zone fantastike per te humbur peshe, per te djegur dhjamin e trupit, permireson forcen e muskujve  dhe shendetin ne pergjithesi. 45% e kalorive te shpenzuara ne kete zone vijne nga djegja e dhjamit. Kjo eshte zona me e mire per te humbur peshe dhe  numri I kalorive te shpenzuara ne teresi eshte me I larte sesa zonat e tjera. Eshte shume e dobishme gjithashtu per ti dhene trupit kohe per tu rekuperuar pas stervitjeve me te veshtira.

Zona 4. Zona Anaerobike 80-90% e nivelit maksimal (psh per mua eshte 80-90% e 200 pra 160-180 rrahje per minute)

Kjo zone permireson nivelin kardiovaskular dhe shendetin. E keqja e kesaj zone eshte se krijon grumbullimit te acidit laktik ne muskuj duke e bere me te veshtire zgjatjen e stervitjes. Kjo zone ndihmon shume dhe ne rritjen e metabolizmit te trupit, duke shpenzuar keshtu me shume kalori edhe kur nuk jeni duke u stervitur.  Kjo lloj stervitje duhet bere 2-3 here ne jave qe te ngreje nivelin e metabolismit. 

Zona 5. Zona Maksimale 90-100% ( psh per mua eshte 90-100% e 200 pra 180-200 rrahje per minute)

E njohur gjithashtu dhe si Zona e Kuqe  kjo eshte zona ku atletet profesioniste sterviten. Kjo zone duhet evituar sepse rrit rastet e aksidenteve si ndrydhjen e muskujve apo kyceve. Kjo zone eshte vetem per atletet sportiv. 

Nje permbledhje e shkurter:

Se pari gjeni nivelin tuaj maksimal duke hequr moshen tuaj nga 220.

220  Moshen = Niveli maksimal

Zona 1. Intensitet I Ulet. 50-60% Shume e mire per fillestaret dhe nderton nje themel te mire per metej.

Zona 2. Kontroll I Peshes 60-70% Djeg  shume dhjam, jo shume e veshtire, e mire per tu rekuperuar

Zona 3. Zona Aerobike 70-80%  Permireson kapacitetin kardiovaskular, djeg me shume dhjam dhe kalori.

Zona 4. Zona Anaerobike 80-90% Permireson rezistencen, pak me e veshtire.

Zona 5. Zona Maksimale 90-100% Shume e mire per te permiresuar atletet.

----------


## Estella

Percaktimi I synimeve tuaja. 

Nje nga problemet kryesore qe kam vene re si trajner eshte se njerezit fillojne stervitjen pa nje qellim te percaktuar. Ato fillojne thjesht per te ardhur ne forme apo per te humbur pak peshe. E keqja me kete eshte se qellimet e tyre jane shume te pergjithshme dhe nuk kane prioritete dhe sic thuhet: Nese deshton per te bere plane, ke bere plane te deshtosh. Planet duhen te jene realiste duke marre parasysh nivelin shendetsor te personit. Psh. Une nuk mund te bej plan per tu bere vrapues olimpik per dy vjet, kur nuk vrapoj dot tre kilometra ne dite. Pra hapi I pare eshte zghedhja e nje plani apo qellimi realist si psh. Brenda nje muaji do humbas tre kilogram ne peshe.  Hapi I dyte eshte zgjedhja e mjeteve te cilat do ndihmojne per arritjen e sukseshme te ketij plani. Psh. Mua me dhembin kembet shume kur vrapoj me shume se 20 minuta. Megjithate 20 minuta nuk eshte e mjaftueshme per te humbur peshe, keshtu qe une vendos te bej biciklete apo not per 45 minuta. Zgjedhja e mjetit duhet caktuar duke marre parasysh dhe cfare keni ne disponimin tuaj. Po qe se nuk keni biciklete beni vrap. Hapi I trete eshte zgjedhja e nje menyre per te vleresuar sesa efikase ka qene stervitja juaj. Sygjerimi im do te ishte mbajtja e nje ditari. Ne ditar duhen perfshire diten, oren, llojin e ushtrimit dhe nje menyre per te vleresuar ushtrimin si psh. tre kilometra vrap apo 30 minuta biciklete, efikasiteti I ushtrimit ne trup, dhe ndonje shenje problemi si psh: dhembje gjoksi, marrje mendsh etj. Ditari eshte mjeti me I rendesishem per te vleresuar sesa ke avancuar. 



Permbledheje:

Bej nje plan realist 
Gjej mjetin me te mire per te arritur planin 
Gjej nje menyre per te vleresuar efikasitetin e stervitjes si mbajtja e nje ditari

----------


## Estella

Fazat e Stervitjes Kardiovaskulare

Ne menyre qe stervitja te jete sa me fitimprurese dhe per te evituar ndonje aksident si ndrydhje muskujsh apo kycesh duhet qe keto tre faza te stervitjes te kryhen gjithnje.



Nxemja perfaqeson nje kohe adaptimi te trupit nga niveli I ndenjjes ne ate te stervitjes. Pra duhet filluar ngadale dhe me kujdes per 5-10 minutat e para te stervitjes. Nese do dilni per vrap, 5 minutat e para duhet te jete ecje per te pregatitur trupin per cfare vijon. Stretcing gjithashtu duhet bere gjate kesaj kohe, megjithate duhet te jete I lehte sepse muskujt e ftohte mund te demtohen gjate stretcing. 
Stervitja perfaqeson stimulimin e trupit per te permiresuar nivelin shendetsor. Kjo faze zgjat nga 20 minuta deri ne nje ore. 
Ftohja eshte faza e kundert e nxemjes por qe nuk ka ndonje ndryshim nga ajo. Gjate ftohjes trupi ben ndryshimin nga stervitja ne ndenjje. Ushtrimet qe behen gjate ftohjes jane te njejtat me ato qe behen gjate nxemjes. Pas nje vrapi te gjate duhet te ulni shpejtesine dhe te ecni nga 5 deri ne 10 minuta. Pas kesaj duhet bere 5 minuta stretching. Stretching mund te jete pak me agresiv ne kete faze sepse muskujt jane te nxehte dhe me elastik.

----------


## Estella

Sekretet per te rritur perfitimet e stervitjes ne nje kohe me te shkurter.



Keto jane disa udhezime per te rritur perfitimin e stervitjes ne nje kohe me te shkrurter. Shumica e ketyre udhezimeve vijna nga eksperienca ime dhe shume te tjera nga studime te ndryshme. Pa humbur kohe le te fillojme. 

Per te bere kardion sa me efikase duhet qe te kryet ne mengjes heret me stomakun bosh. 
Duke u bazuar ne nje studim te Kansas University konkludohet qe njerezit qe bejne stervitje me stomakun bosh ne mengjes heret djegin rreth 30% me shume dhjam sesa ato qe bejne kardio pasi hane mengjes, te cilet shpenzojne glikogjenin e ngrene per mengjes si energji. Kjo vjen nga trupi ka shpenzuar te gjithe glikogjenin ne dispozicion gjate nates dhe I duhet te bazohet teresish ne dhjamin e trupit per energji. Nje studim tjeter nga Universiteti I Louzanes ne Zvicer arriti ne konluzionin se duke bere kardio heret ne mengjes trupi fillon te shpenzoje me shume kalori gjate gjithe dites pra rrit metabolizmin ne teresi.

Duhet te prisni 45 minuta deri ne nje ore pas kardios per te ngrene. Duke perdorur eksperiencen time si shembull, une zakonisht mbaroj kardion bej muskuj barku per 15 minuta dhe pastaj bej nje dush. Vetem pas dushit, filloj te gatuaj mengjesin. Sic e permenda me siper trupi perdor dhjamin ne mengjes si energji. Ne te njejten kohe pas stervitjes trupi po mundohet te zevendesoj kete energji te humbur sa me shpejt qe te kete mundesi ta perdore per me vone. Por duke e lene trupin te uritur per 45 minuta ai fillon dhe e merr kete energji nga shtresa dhjamore e trupit e cila eshte depozituar pikerisht per kete arsye. Nese konsumon nje vakt menjehere pas kardios trupi do marri keto kalori dhe do ti perdori per tu rekuperuar pa djegur dhjamin e trupit. 


Suplementa per rritje te metabolizmit apo fat burner. Keto suplementa ndihmojne ne djegjen e dhjamit duke stimuluar Sistemin Nervor Qendror qe rrit rrahjet e zemres dhe temperaturen e trupit. Kur temperatura e trupit rritet, rritet dhe kerkesa metabolike. Pra trupi shpenzon me shume kalori kur jeni duke ndenjur. Keto fat burners kane nje formule shume te thjeshte. Ato quhen ECA (ephedrine, Caffeine, Aspirine). Ne shume vende te botes efedrina eshte  ilegale si substance stimuluese (si Ampfetamina), megjithate ne Shtetet e Bashkuara nuk eshte ilegale dhe eshte perdorur me sukses per humbje peshe. Kujdes te madh duhet treguar per te perdorur kete produkt sipas udhezimeve dhe duke marre parasysh shendetin tuaj. Njerezit qe kane probleme zemre nuk duhet te perdorin efedrine ne asnje menyre. Zakonisht keto produkte shiten me nje cmim shume te shtrenjte se kushtojne per tu prodhuar. Si cdo gje tjeter kompanite po mundohen te rrisin fitimet per veten e tyre. Nuk e di nese keto prodhime jane ne shitje ne Shqiperi apo jo se kam 5 vjet qe kam ikur, megjithate une do ju jap formulen sekrete per te krijuar fat burner me te mire qe ekziston. Formula eshte shume e thjeshte: 20 mg ephedrine, 200 mg kafeine dhe 300 mg apirine. Keto mund te blehen ne cdo farmaci shteterore apo private dhe mund te futen ne kapsula boshe. Ja ku eshte dhe magjia e madhe. Keshtu mund ta ktheni shtepine ne laborator. Doza e ketij suplementi fillon me nje here ne dite dhe duke u ngritur deri net re here ne dite. Ju lutem, ky artikull eshte thjesht si reference dhe per arsye educative, cdo njeri qe vendos te perdore keto suplemente duhet te flase ne fillim me doktorin e tyre. Per me teper keto suplemente nuk duhen te perdoren per me teper se 6 jave sepse trupi krijon tolerance ndaj tyre. Gjithashtu nese keni shenja te ndryshme si dridhje duarsh, nervozism apo pagjumesi duhet te ndaloni kete produkt sa me pare. Per shenje overdoze shikoni artikullin mbi kafeinen ne website. 


Udhezimi I katert I perket frekuences se stervitjes. Pra sa here ne jave duhet qe te besh cardio per te humbur peshe. ACSM (American College or Sports Medicine) sygjeron te pakten 30 minuta aktivitet ne dite mundesisht cdo dite, per te krijuar nje impakt ne organizm dhe shendetin. Kjo do te thote te ecesh per 30 minuta. Kjo nuk eshte problem per shumicen e shqiptareve sepse ecja eshte nje pjese kryesore e dites (te pakten kur une jetoja atje, nuk e di nese keni filluar te merrni autobuset tani). Megjithate kjo eshte minimalja dhe per njerezit qe mundohen te humbin peshe une do rekomandoja te pakten kater here ne jave, nje aktivitet me intensitet mesatar deri ne te larte si psh. Vrap, biciklete, piste vrapimi ne palester apo stairmaster. Aktiviteti duhet te zgjase nga 30  60 minuta. 


Shpejtimi I Metabolizmit. Te shpejtosh metabolizmit do te thote qe te trupi te djege me shume kalori duke ndenjur. Pra trupi duhet te jete me aktiv. Ka disa menyra per te arritur kete qellim. Nje menyre eshte per te bere stervitje me pesha per te shtuar masen muskulore te trupit. Muskujt jane nje pjese active e metabolizmit pra kerkojne energji per te ushqyer. Sa me teper muskuj te kesh aq me shume kalori shpenzon dhe gjate ndenjjes. Dhjami nga ana tjeter nuk eshte aktiv dhe thjesht parkohet ne trup. Prandaj njerezit e shendoshe nuk kane nevoje per me shume kalori thjesht sepse peshojne me shume. Nje menyre tjeter per te shpejtuar metabolizmin u shpjegua me lart, duke perdorur fat burners. Duke vazhduar me tej, kardio ne mengjes me stomakun bosh shpejton metabolizmin. Dhe se fundi do ju tregoj nje menyre tjeter secrete per te shpejtuar metabolizmin, megjithate ky eshte nje udhezim per ato qe jane me te avancuar dhe jo fillestaret qe sapo kane filluar stervitjen sepse mund te shkaktoje dem ne organism duke perfshire ketu dhe atak zemre. Ky secret quhet HIIT (high intensity interval training). HIIT eshte nje menyre me e shkurter stervitjeje per kardio dhe me per ta shpjeguar me pak fjale, eshte keshtu:  ec per 5 minuta si fillim, sprinto per 1 minut. Ec per dy tre minuta dhe sprinto per nje minut tjeter. Kjo duhet bere per rreth 20 minuta. Per ta shpjeguar me qarte dhe ne menyre me shkencore do perdorim zonat e rrahjeve te zemres qe perdorem me siper. Do fillojme me zonen 1 50-60% te nivelit maksimal per 5 minuta. Pastaj do fillojme vrapin e forte per nje minut. Pas ketij minuti rrahjet e zemres do kene shkuar tek Zona 5 90-100% te nivelit maksimal. Pastaj do ecim per dy-tre minuta duke e lene zemren te bjere tek Zona 2 60-70% te nivelit maksimal. Do e perserisim kete metode per rreth 20 minuta me 5 minutat e fundit si ftohje, thjesht duke ecur. Po ta hedhin ne grafik do dilte dicka e tille:

----------


## ChuChu

*SPEKTRI MASHKULLOR*  

Çfarë barku ke?
Po ve re se barku yt po rritet dhe gruaja juaj po jua shndërron këtë fakt në një problem serioz për t'u përballuar? Mos i humb shpresat. Ka bark dhe bark....Ja tek janë 5 lloj mundësish për të ndërhyrë në këtë rast:
Shkaktari numër 1: Yndyra
Vendos një dorë në bark dhe shtype. Është i butë si një jastëk apo i fortë si një thes? Në rastin e parë bëhet fjalë për një dhjamë nënlëkuror ndërsa në rastin e dytë shtohet dhe komponenti i dhjamit të organeve të brendëshme, i rrezikshëm për sëmundjet kardiovaskulare.
Zgjidhja
Konsumo 60% të kalorive të nevojshme në pjesën e parë të ditës në vend që të rëndohesh duke ngrënë kur vjen në shtëpi nga puna. Pas orës 16 metabolizmi ngadalësohet dhe kaloritë grumbullohen të gjitha aty.

Shkaktari numër 2: Muskuj joaktivë
Muskujt e barkut funksionojnë si një këllëf i mbushur që mban në rregull stomakun dhe mishin e brendshëm. Në qoftë se këta muskuj janë shumë të dobët për mungesë aktiviteti fizik apo sepse ti kalon të gjithë kohën i ulur, përfundimi është matematik. Ndërkohë që dhjami, në qoftë se nuk ndalohet me ushtrime për pjesën e barkut, është i destinuar që të shtohet.
Zgjidhja
Mundohu që të hash më pak, më shpesh dhe ushqime me sa më pak yndyrë për ta rënduar sa më pak stomakun tënd.

Shkaktari numër 3: Qëndrimi i gabuar
Shpatullat prapa, barku i nxjerrë përpara dhe gjunjët e hapur...Në qoftë se kjo është mënyra jote e zakonshme e të ecurit, me kalimin e kohës muskujt e pasme që janë rreth shtyllës kurrizore mund të dobësohen. Rezultati: shtylla kurrizore përkulet përpara dhe harku i barkut tënd do të vihet më në dukje.
Zgjidhja
Duhet të ushtrohesh me një stërvitje të përditëshme që përfshin ushtrime për barkun dhe muskujt e shpinës si përshembull, shtrihu në tokë dhe tërhiq një herë njërën këmbë drejt gjoksit një herë këmbën tjetër dhe pastaj të dyja.

Shkaktari numër 4: Forca e gravitetit
Me kalimin e viteve, veçanërisht për ata që merren me ngritje peshash, pozicioni i drejtë i shtyllës kurrizore mund të ndryshojë duke u përkulur dhe për këtë muskujt e barkut mund të dobësohen.
Zgjidhja
Merru me stretching për vertebrat, thjeshtë duke u kapur diku dhe duke i lënë këmbët të varen pa mbështetje. Disa përsëritje të herë pas hershme prej pak sekondash në ditë ndihmojnë... por nuk bëjnë mrekulli!

Shkaktari numër 5: Fryrja
Është barku klasik i birromanëve gjermanë; jashtëzakonisht i fryrë. Tashmë dihet fakti se në fillim të ditës nuk është kurrë pastaj fryhet gjatë kalimit të orëve. Shkaktohet nga ushqimi i gabuar që duke u fermentuar shkakton ajër ose nga pijet e gazuara. Ndonjëherë është dhe shfaqje e një gjendje stresi.
Zgjidhja
Prefero pijet jo të gazuara dhe qëndroi larg ushqimeve si perimet dhe zarzavatet sidomos atyre bishtajore sepse kanë mundësi të mëdha fermentuese. Ha pak dhe shpesh duke e ndarë ushqimin tënd ditor në 5 vakte.


Fitnes 
Muskuj barku perfektë
Dëshiron të kesh një muskulaturë të mirë të barkut tënd? Me këto ushtrime do t'ja dalësh në një kohë të shkurtër. Ndiqi këto këshilla, do të lodhesh më pak dhe do të arrish më shumë.
 Le ta themi menjëherë: Ushtrimet për muskujt e barkut nuk janë një argëtim i madh. Në rradhë të parë është e mërzitëshme lart, poshtë, lart, poshtë e kështu me rradhë. Dhe më pas kur impenjohesh të duket sikur duhen muaj për të arritur rezultate të dukshme. Të duket sikur lodhesh shumë për asgjë. Por në qoftë se njeh sekretet e ushtrimeve mund të arrish më shumë në qoftë se lodhesh më pak. Pak ushtrime të bëra siç duhet vlejnë më shumë se 100 ushtrime të bëra normalisht. Motivi? Pjesa më e madhe e personave përfshijnë në ushtrimet e barkut dhe muskuj të tjerë. Një shembull: Të përkulësh gjoksin deri tek gjunjët i tërheq shumë muskujt e kofshëve. Bëhet fjalë për muskuj të pjesës së poshtme të shpinës, por nuk janë ato që do të nxjerrësh në pah këtë verë në plazh. Për të përmirësuar në mënyrë të ndjeshme muskujt e barkut mjafton të ndjekësh disa ushtrime dhe rregulla të thjeshta. Në foto tregohen ushtrime perfekte per muskujt e barkut.

Bëni kujdes nga gabimet
Sekreti për të bërë ushtrime për barkun me të vërtetë të efektshme është pozicioni i duhur. Është e rëndësishme të ngrihet nga dyshemeja vetëm shpatullat dhe pjesa e sipërme e shpinës, dhe jo të gjithë bustin. Mund të duket se në këtë mënyrë ushtrimi është më pak i lodhshëm, por nuk është kështu. Në të vërtetë në këtë mënyrë eleminohen lëvizjet e kota. Qëndro i përkulur përpara për 10 sekonda dhe pastaj shtrihu përsëri për 10 sekonda. Duke lëvizur më ngadalë vë në lëvizje më shumë fibra muskulare dhe kështu ushtrimi është më i efektshëm. Sipas disa studimeve në qoftë se ndiqen ushtrimet me një kohë rezistence më të madhe mund të shtohet rezistenca deri në 50%. Bëj tre seri nga 10-15 ushtrime. Pusho dy minuta midis një serie dhe një tjetre dhe shplodhu të paktën një ditë ndërmjet seancave.

@ Spekter.

----------


## ChuChu

*SPEKTRI FEMEROR* 


Dobësohu vetëm në ato pjesë që dëshiron. 
Cila është pika jote e dobët, barku, kofshët apo të dyja bashkë? Ke pothuajse pamjen e një trekëndëshi me bazë tek kofshët, ja çfarë duhet të bësh për të eleminuar kilet e tepërta në këtë pjesë të trupit dhe për të rënë në paqe me psikologjinë tënde femërore.
Trupi juaj ka një formë si trekëndësh?
Pjesa e sipërme e trupit është e ngushtë, me shpatulla të vogla dhe të rëna, bel të hollë, ije të gjëra dhe kofshë të mbushura. Ju keni tendencë që të grumbulloni kilet e tepërta në pjesën e poshtme të trupit tuaj.
Në organizmin tënd ndikojnë receptorët hormonalë femërorë të cilët i grumbullojnë kilet e tepërta në pjesën e poshtme të trupit, tek ijet, tek vithet dhe tek kofshët. Kur shëndoshesh, ke shumë vështirësi për tu dobësuar dhe kjo ndodh sepse mekanizmi që është në bazë të tretjes së yndyrnave të depozituara në gjak, mund të arrihet vetëm në sajë të një qarkullimi të vlefshëm, gjë e cila nuk vihet re tek këto gra që kanë difekte në mikrociklin e tyre. Si rrjedhojë organizmi është i detyruar të grumbullojë energji aty ku yndyrat janë më të disponueshme, në faqe, gjoks, krahë dhe bark. Ja pse ndodh që dhe kur humbet kile të prishet fytyra por nuk të bien faqet.
Shqetësimet tipike të organizmit tuaj
Me trupin tuaj në formën e një dardhe, janë të lidhura një sërë shqetësimesh të shkaktuara nga qarkullimi, vena pak elastike, celulite që shfaqen në pjesën e poshtme të trupit. Gjendja keqësohet në qoftë se përdor pilula kundër shtatzanisë që rrisin ndjeshmërinë e receptorëve shumë të ndjeshëm femërorë.
Ndiqe këtë dietë për 2 javë. Pas 7 ditësh, mund të kombinosh menunë duke ndryshuar pjatat sipas dëshirës. Pranë çdo ushqimi të dhënë do të gjesh sasinë e kalorive kështu mund të riformulosh skemën pa kaluar 1300 kaloritë. Përdor 25 g vaj në ditë (rreth 5 lugë) për çdo lugë vaji të përdorur shto 45 kalori për çdo pjatë.
Ushqehu në këtë mënyrë: Dieta e duhur për ty duhet të jetë më shumë dizintoksikuese se sa ushqyese. Të dobësohesh në mënyrë drastike nuk të bën mirë. Ndiq gjithmonë një regjim të balancuar në favor të proteinave që kanë fuqi të ndikojnë tek kapilarët dhe tek lëngjet që grumbullohen në qeliza. Në qoftë se sasia e kalorive për një të rritur është 12-15 % të ushqimit, në rastin tënd duhet të arrijë në 25-30 % të tij. Pi shumë ujë dhe konsumo shumë lëngjë për të stimuluar qarkullimin e lëngjeve të grumbulluara në qeliza. Dieta që të propozojmë lejon të dobësohesh në një mënyrë graduale dhe rezultati yt të ketë një jetëgjatësi të madhe.

Dieta që duhet të ndiqet 
Të hënën
Mëngjesi: Një tas i vogël me gjumësht të skremuar 73 kalori, një lugë kafeje sheqer 20 kalori, 2 feta bukë të thekura 82 kalori, 3 lugë marmalatë 45 kalori.
Paradite: Një lëng frutash 38 kalori.
Dreka: Makarona 261 kalori, 100 g sallatë, një panine 120 kalori.
Pasdite: Një fetë pjepër 44 kalori.
Darka: 150 g biftek 123 kalori, 200 g sallatë jeshile 34 kalori, një panine të madhe 194 kalori.
E Martë
Mëngjesi: Një kapuçino 61 kalori, një briosh të vogël 36 kalori
Dreka:60 g spageti me salcë domatesh dhe borzilok 220 kalori, një vezë, një panine të vogël 97 kalori, 150 g luleshtrydhe me limon dhe një lugë sheqer 60 kalori.
Pasdite: Një mollë mesatare 60 kalori 
Darka:150 g sepie me salcë domatesh 110 kalori, 200 g qepë të pjekura 60 kalori, një panine të vogël 50 g 97 kalori, një sallatë maqedonse me fruta 84 kalori
E mërkurë
Mëngjesi: Një gotë qumësht të skremuar 98 kalori, një panine 116 kalori 
Paradite: 3 kajsi 56 kalori
Dreka: 70 g makarona me fruta deti 375 kalori, 200 g sallatë domate 40 kalori, një fetë bukë 30g 73 kalori
Darka: Oriz me perime 30 g 172 kalori, 100g mish viçi 190 kalori, një kupë frutash pylli me një lugë të vogël sheqer 90 kalori.
E enjte 
Mëngjesi: Një tas me qumësht të skremuar me një lugë të vogël kafe 93 kalori; 5 biskota 125 kalori
Paradite: Një suko kajsish 70 kalori
Dreka: 100 g makarona me domate dhe borzilok 155 kalori, 80 g djathë lope 194 kalori, një fetë bukë 73 kalori
Pasdite: Një pjeshkë 40 kalori 
Darka: 100 g fileto mishi me barëra aromatike 92 kalori, një panine të madhe 243 kalori, një mollë 70 kalori
E premte
Mëngjesi: Një kos me fruta 110 kalori, dy feta buke të thekura 82 kalori, 2 lugë mjaltë 32 kalori
Paradite: Dy feta ananas 80 kalori
Dreka: 50 g makarona 283 kalori, 150 g lulelakër 55 kalori, një fetë bukë 73 kalori.
Pasdite: një lëng frutash 38 kalori
Darka: 150 g gjoks pule me mandarinë 253 kalori, 200 g sallatë katalonase 34 kalori, një panine 60g 145 kalori
E shtunë
Mëngjesi: Një kos dhe 5 biskota 180 kalori
Paradite: Një vezë 61 kalori
Dreka: 200 g sallatë me 100 g ton të vajisur 285 kalori, një panine 121 kalori, një sallatë frutash 68 kalori.
Darka: 60 g oriz 242 kalori, 120 g mish derri pa dhjamë 133 kalori, 200 g speca 44 kalori
Të dielën
Mëngjesi: Shiko recetën
Paradite: një lëng frutash 38 kalori
Dreka: Sallatë jeshile e përzier me domate, një vezë të skuqur një panine të madhe 243 kalori, një fetë pjepër 66 kalori.
Pasdite: Dy feta pjepër
Darka: 60 g oriz 217 kalori, 200 g merluc të pjekur në grilë 142 kalori, një fetë bukë 73 kalori.

Në tavolinën tënde lejohen: mishi dhe peshku të pjekura në mënyrë të thjeshtë, në furrë ose në grilë, djathi pa yndyrë kosi, frutat dhe perimet.

Në tavolinën tënde janë të ndaluara: djathërat me yndyrë, ushqimet e konservuara, gjalpi dhe ëmbëlsirat.

Sportet më të përshtatëshme për ty:
Gratë që e kanë trupin në formë dardhe nuk kanë aspak nevojë të dobësohen, duhet vetëm që të djegin energjitë e mbledhura në një zonë të caktuar. Aktiviteti fizik në këtë pikë mund të japë rezultate të mira. Merru me sporte aerobie që vënë në lëvizje pjesën e poshtme të trupit. Disa shembuj? Vrapimi, biçikleta noti etj.
Ushtrimet gjimnastikore të cilat duhet t'i ushtrosh:
Për shpatullat. Në këmbë, me këmbët paksa të hapura me dy pesha nga 2 kg në duar mbaji krahet të shtrira. Rri në këtë pozicion për disa sekonda dhe pastaj uli krahët. Bëj tre seri nga 10 ushtrime secila. Mund ta ndryshosh ushtrimin duke i lëvizur krahët para dhe prapa.
Për kraharorin. Shtrihu me shpinë në dysheme dhe merr 2 pesha nga 2 kg në duar (e mirë është dhe një shishe e mbushur me ujë) pastaj lëvizi në mënyrë vertikale krahët e hapur. Bëj tre seri nga 15 ushtrime secila. Këtë ushtrim mund ta bësh dhe duke qëndruar në këmbë.
Për këmbët
Bëj 50 hedhje më litarë në fillim me këmbët e bashkuara, pastaj duke i alternuar herë njërën këmbë dhe herë tjetrën. Për të alternuar ushtrimet përkulu përpara duke u përpjekur që të kapësh thembrat e këmbëve me duar pa përkulur gjunjët dhe pastaj ngrihu përsëri. Përsërite këtë ushtrim 15 herë.

----------


## Estella

> _Postuar më parë nga tironsi per qef_ 
> *Estela kam shum koh qe merem me stervitj force dhe ne trupin tim shof shum pak ndryshime.Ajo me kryesorja eshte djeta ushqimo, ta vazhdosh gradalisht stervitjen dhe mos ta nderpresesh.Un kam ber te kunderten se koha sme ka premtuar
> 
> Tani sa e printova te terin dhe qe neser do filloj ta vazhdoj dhe tja shperndaj te ter shqiptarve qe njof 
> Ja kalofsh mir*



Tek femrat ndryshimet shifen me shpejt kurse tek meshkujt ato shifen 10 fishi me ngadale por edhe qendrojne nme gjate ne trupin e tyre.



Nje nga gjerat me te rendesishme eshte sasia e dhjamit ne trupin tuaj ose Body Fat sic quhet ne gjuhen angleze.

Mesatarja per nje femer te shendetshme 16-22
 per meshkujt jo me shume se 18. Nesi e keni arritur kete gje atehere e konsideroni veten si te shendetshem.

----------


## DEMION_21

hey ESTELLA per sa i perket djetes un per vete merem me xhim cdo dit kshu qe jam edhe per sa i perket trupit shendetshem varet tek personi se si e mbron veten nga ushqimi ok bye

----------


## ChuChu

_ marre nga Spektri_ 

Një palestër në det



Ke dëgjuar ndonjëherë të flitet për power walking dhe crunch? Bëhet fjalë për ecje me hap të shpejtë dhe ushtrime në tokë. Provoji në rërë, nuk janë të vështira dhe në pak kohë do të japin një linjë të derdhur dhe një trup të ri. Truket që të sugjerojmë janë për ty sepse mund ta kurosh trupin tënd duke qëndruar e shtrirë dhe duke marrë rreze, në rërë apo në ujë.

Verë, qielli blu dhe deti i kristaltë. Smogu dhe stresi kanë mbetur në qytet. Trupin tënd po e prek dielli dhe lëkura jote po bëhet gjithnjë e më e errët dhe e adhurueshme. Jeni me pushime. Ka vetëm disa detaje apo më mirë disa kile të tepërta që të bezdisin qetësinë e ditëve të tua. Atëherë mos bjer në pesimizëm dhe bëj menjëherë diçka. 
Sigurisht që do ta kesh vënë re se kur ngrihesh nga peshqiri dhe lëviz, muskujt gjallërohen dhe të ngrihet humori, trupi fillon të nxehet dhe bëhet më i lirshëm. Ja një motiv më shumë për të trasformuar plazhin dhe detin në një palestër të vërtetë në ajër të hapur. Kështu me një stërvitje të thjeshtë argëtuese dhe pak të lodhshme, do të fitosh një fizik prej misi.
Në plazh
Në qoftë se dëshiron të ulësh me pak centimetra perimetrin e kofshëve të tua, ec, funksionon gjithmonë. Hap pas hapi do të arrish në fund të pushimeve më e lehtë me kusht që të ecësh duke e shtuar shpejtësinë gjithnjë e më shumë. Ideale do të ishte të bënit një shëtitje të shpejtë që ndihmon për të djegur yndyrnat për gjysmë ore. Power walking është një ecje e shpejtë. Të lejon të kontrollosh mbështetjen e plotë të shputës së këmbës në rërë pa i lodhur gjunjët dhe kaviljet. Dhe mbi të gjitha djeg kalori po aq sa dhe një vrapim. Është e rëndësishme që gjatë ecjes të mbahet ritmi i duhur.
Në qoftë se gjatë ecjes ke tendencë të hapësh gojën dhe lodhesh të marrësh frymë vetëm me hundë, do të thotë që duhet të ulësh shpejtësinë ndërsa në qoftë se gjatë ecjes mund të shpërqëndrohesh dhe të mendosh për diçka tjetër, atëherë duhet të shtosh shpejtësinë. Në rast se ke ëndërruar gjithmonë për një bark që të mos formojë rrudha kur përkulesh, atëherë bëj kështu:
Çdo ditë lëvizi muskujt me një notim prej pesë apo dhjetë minutash. Pasi del nga uji, futu në hije dhe fillo të bësh ushtrime strategjike të quajtura crunch. Shtrihu në peshqir, pozicionoje mirë shpinën në rërë në mënyrë që të jesh në një pozicion të rehatshëm dhe përthyeji këmbët. Vendosi duart pas qafe dhe përthyeji shpatullat deri në gjatësinë e gjunjëve. Më pas shtrihu përsëri. Për të patur rezultate të dukshme, duhet të bësh rreth 100 crunch në ditë. Mund t'i ndash ushtrimet dhe në seri prej 20 përkuljesh me rreth 15 sekonda pushim mes njëri tjetrit. 

Në ujë
Dhe pse ke përdorur krem ke akoma pak celulit? Zgjidhja është një shëtitje në ujë. Sapo ke arritur në plazh kur dielli akoma nuk e ka ngrohur detin? Futu në ujë deri në bel dhe ec. Ec me ngadalë në mënyrë të tillë që të ndjesh rezistencën e ujit. Kështu do të favorizosh qarkullimin dhe do të eleminosh lëngjet e tepërta. Vazhdo të ecësh për dhjetë minuta dhe pastaj ndalo dhe shkundi pak gjunjët. 
Gjithçka për dy minuta. Përsërite shëtitjen në det, kur dielli është ngritur në kupën e qiellit, për tu freskuar dhe gjallëruar. Ideale do të ishte që ta bëje përsëri ushtrimin dhe në mes të pasdites kështu do të tonifikohesh më shpejt. Vazhdoje shëtitjen çdo ditë duke u përpjekur që t'i ngresh gjunjët gjithnjë e më lart. Për të vënë në lëvizje pjesën e sipërme të trupit mund të praktikosh kanoan, është një sport i thjeshtë dhe argëtues që tonifikon pjesën e shpatullave. Për ta mësuar është mjaft e thjeshtë dhe gjendet pothuajse në të gjitha pikat turistike detare. 
Për më tëpër gjatë kokës që i jep lopatave merr dhe ngjyrë. Gjatë çdo lëvizjeje rrotulluese të krahëve vihen në lëvizje të plotë muskujt e shpinës duke eleminuar yndyrnat dhe celulitin në këto pjesë dhe duke i tonifikuar ato. Ndërsa në qoftë se kërkon diçka me të vërtetë bashkëkohore, insiprohu nga valët e Kalifornisë, pra nga body boar, një version fare i lehtë i surfit. Praktikohet duke u vendosur me bark poshtë mbi një tavoline surfi dhe duke lëvizur në ujë me këmbë dhe krahë. Sa duhet të stërvitesh? Të mjafton gjysmë ore në ditë body board 

Pëlqen sfidat?
Volejbolli është ai që të duhet. Truku? Luani dy lojtarë kundër dy të tjerëve pikërisht ashtu siç luajnë kampionët. Loja bëhet shumë emocionuese dhe humbet energji të shumta pa e vënë re. 

Dielli minutë pas minute
Provo ta imagjinosh plazhin si një qendër të madhe bukurie. Je shumë pesimiste për ta shfrytëzuar? Truket që të sugjerojmë janë për ty sepse mund ta kurosh trupin tënd duke qëndruar shtrirë dhe duke marrë rreze mbi rërë apo dhe në ujë. Në qoftë se dëshiron të marrësh një ngjyrë të mrekullueshme dhe dhe të shfrytëzosh në maksimum mundësitë që të ofrojnë pushimet minutë pas minute, do të tregojmë se si mund ta planifikosh ditën tënde të pushimeve për ta shndërruar atë në një ditë ideale.

Ora 9
Natyrisht që mund të jetë dhe më vonë, je me pushime dhe meriton që të pushosh, por në qoftë se dëshiron një nxirje të shkëlqyer, kujtohu që orët e mëngjesit janë më të mirat. Në qoftë se shkon në plazh me biçikletë apo në këmbë, para se të dalësh apliko në fytyrë dhe në trup një solar mbrojtës me filtër të mesëm (10) dielli do të të duket më pak i fortë. Bëj kujdes që gjatë aplikimit lëkura të mos jetë e djersitur. Prit 5 minuta para se të dalësh në mënyrë që solari të thithet nga lëkura. 

Ora 10
Në qoftë se dëshiron të bësh banjën e parë në det, atëherë përdor solarin kundër ujit. Dëshiron të forcosh gjoksin dhe shpatullat? Atëherë bëj not bretkose, në qoftë se vuan nga dhimbjet e shpinës, noto në stil të lirë apo me kurriz. Janë më të vështira por krijojnë një zhbllokim të qafës gjatë lëvizjeve. Pasi të dalësh nga uji përdor përsëri solarin duke e nisur që poshtë kostumit të banjës në mënyrë që të evitosh shenjat e kuqe që lenë ato.

Ora 12
Apliko kremin kundër rrudhave në fytyrë, vendos syze të errta dhe ulu në breg të detit. Lëri dallgët të të ledhatojnë këmbët për dhjetë minuta dhe më pas shtrihu me barkun poshtë dhe më duart në rërë duke e lënë trupit të lëkundet nga dallgët. Ky masazh natyral që të ofron deti përmirëson qarkullimin në organizmin tënd. 

Ora 13
Përfito nga kjo orë e qetë për "të thithur" pafundësinë e detit. Oligoelementet që përmban uji dhe ajri e shtyjnë organizmin që të funksionojë më shpejt dhe të djegë më shumë kalori, për më tepër forcojnë sistemin imunitar dhe bëjnë të mundur përqëndrimin e kalciumit në kocka. Ulu në rërë, në hije sa më pranë bregut që të mundesh me këmbët e kryqëzuara dhe me sytë mbyllur. Merr frymë me hundë dhe hapi mirë shpatullat, kështu do të lejosh që në mushkëri të futet më shumë ajër se zakonisht, mbaje frymën për disa çaste dhe më pas nxirre jashtë duke u përkulur në mënyrë që të shikosh kërthizën tënde. Vazhdo kështu për dhjetë minuta. Më pas mund të vendosesh në hije dhe të hash diçka. 

Ora 14
Teksa shlodhesh në hijen e çadrësh, vaporizoje lëkurën me një solar, ka një efekt mbrojtës dhe freskues. Rrezet Uva janë të dëmshme, sepse arrijnë të depërtojnë në lëkurë edhe kur qëndron në hije dhe të forta siç janë në këtë orë, arrijnë të dëmtojnë elasticitetin e lëkurës.

Ora 15
Është koha për t'u kujdesur për flokët që në diell thahen po aq sa dhe lëkura. Masazhoi me një vaj solar mbrojtës. Mbaji pikat në pëllëmbët e duarve dhe fërkoji duart me njëra tjetrën. Më pas kaloi në flokë duke i masazhuar që nga rrënjët deri në maja. Lëre që të veprojë për dhjetë minuta dhe pastaj shplaje kokën në dushet e plazhit. 

Ora 18
Në det pasdite mund të luash volejboll apo ndonjë aktivitet tjetër fizik. Në qoftë se vrapon, kujtohu që të veshësh këpucët e sportit sepse mbrojnë këmbët dhe lehtësojnë vrapimin. Mundohu që të vraposh afër bregut ku sipërfaqa është më kompakte.

Ora 19,30
Në shtëpi, bëj një dush pothuajse me ujë të ftohtë me një detergjent që përmban karrota. Pasi të jesh tharë provo këtë trajtim energjitik. Shpërndaj në këmbë dy pika solar pas dielli të përzier me 6 pika esencë eukalipti. Krijo një shtrezë rreth tre milimetra dhe lart vendosi një copë të ftohtë të vendosur më parë në ngrirje dhe qëndro për 5 minuta në këtë mënyrë. Më pas shplaji këmbët dhe masazhoi me një krem zbutës. Do të ndjehesh e gatshme të vallëzosh gjithë natën.

----------

